# Aspect Ratio



## richardlazar (Dec 19, 2004)

I was having a problem with my 6X9 screen changing the aspect on SD content. At first all I could do was pull the plug on my 921 to get it correct

However, it seems that if you open up the guide and power off the 921 it toggles the aspect from Stretch to normal. I had this happen to me and I thought the only solution was a reboot of the box, but I've found bringing up the guide and doing a simple remote control off fixes it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

richardlazar said:


> I was having a problem with my 6X9 screen changing the aspect on SD content. At first all I could do was pull the plug on my 921 to get it correct
> 
> However, it seems that if you open up the guide and power off the 921 it toggles the aspect from Stretch to normal. I had this happen to me and I thought the only solution was a reboot of the box, but I've found bringing up the guide and doing a simple remote control off fixes it.


Your lucky. Doesn't work for me. I know I tried it and lots of other things, several times. Monday saw both my 921's switch to this problem. Very strange as I hadn't used one of them for a couple days.


----------



## chuckbernard (Aug 3, 2004)

Try going to an HD station and switching the ratio a few times. Then switch back. It seems like that kicks it out sometimes.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

chuckbernard said:


> Try going to an HD station and switching the ratio a few times. Then switch back. It seems like that kicks it out sometimes.


Still no.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

> Avatar: One of the largest US Flags, its 9 1/2 Stories long (about 209 feet long), located near ground zero.


Let check the math 9 1/2 stories at the usual average of 10 ft per story is only about *95* ft.


----------



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

Doesn't work for me ether.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> Let check the math 9 1/2 stories at the usual average of 10 ft per story is only about *95* ft.


I double checked, a story is I guess a variable number. The Empire States Building is for example about 15 feet per story. According the owners this particular flag is 210 feet long. It is hung in a 22 story building and reaches, what I thought was 9 1/2 stories (based on the number of stories I could count in my picture).


----------



## Seb (Jan 11, 2005)

You can "soft" reboot the 921 by holding the front panel power button down for about ~5 sec. This seems to fix the aspect bug 100% of the time. ( Basically hold the button down until the HDTV logo shows up ) This seems to be equivalent to the hard power pull reset.


----------

